# LEM Products Coupon Codes



## geordon (Feb 13, 2015)

10STOCK15 over $50

15STOCK15 over $100

20STOCK15 over $150

I couldn't get the 20% off to work on the 5# stuffer, but the 15% made it $131.74 plus shipping. Too bad I just got one to make some hotdogs.

Geordon


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey Thanks

gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the email and bought a 5# stuffer with the 20% off code. Also some spice mixes, high temp cheese, and accessories. Made for a pretty good deal.


----------

